# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shqiptaret: popull me llogjike skllavi!

## Kryeplaku

Ne kete jete kam pasur fatin -si cdo emigrant- te njoh shume njerez. Te njohe njerez te cdo lloj feje, ideologjie, ngjyre, kombesie, kulture, niveli arsimor etj. Kam njohur njerez me te cilet nuk na bashkonte asgje, kam njohur njerez me te cilet kemi pasur distanca kolosale ne mendime e keshtu me radhe. 

Asnjerin nga keta njerez te ndryshem e te larget per mua nuk kam nenvlefsuar dhe urryer aq shume sa kam nenvlefsuar e urryer ate lopcarin apo ate viktimen me llogjike prej skllavi! Dhe fatkeqsisht ky lopcari apo viktima me llogjike skllavi ne shumicen e rasteve ka qene Shqiptar! Fatkeqsisht keta soj Shqiptaresh, shumica qe kam njohur, me kane bere shume here te hedh poshte kosmoteorite e mija mbi qenjen njerezore dhe ti formuloj perseri nga e para.

Nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse eshte kriminel, nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse nuk eshte i arsimuar apo inteligjent, i pasur apo i varfer. Sepse e di qe ekzistojne shkaqe te forta mbrapa ketyre dukurive. Por per llogjiken e skllavit me te vertet nuk gjej asnje pergjigje normale dhe te pranueshme nga llogjika njerezore! Megjithate llogjika e skllavit eshte bere sindromi me i poshter i shoqerise shqiptare!

Cfare eshte llogjika e skllavit?

Llogjika e skllavit eshte te mendosh se je nje hic qe nuk vlen asgje, qe nuk merriton prestigj, qe nuk ke te drejte fjale, qe nuk ke identitet!

Dhe kjo llogjike skllavi eshte kthyer ne nje hije te zeze mbi realitetin shqiptar!

Po te besh muhabet disa minuta me nje bashkeatdhetar te mesem do e hedhesh poshte teorine time per llogjiken e skllavit. Por po te shikosh sesi veprojne shtetasit shqiptare kolektivisht atehere toria ime kthehet ne triumf real.

Sa hedhim kemben jashte Shqiperise ndrojme gjithcka..... qysh nga emri e deri tek 'ngjyra e tantelles se mbathjeve'! Zakonet shqiptare i beshtyjme si lopa duke adoptuar brenda nje dite ato tradita qe te tjeret i krijuan midis dhjetra shekujve. Po sa real mund te jesh duke i veshur vetes brenda nje dite veti qe tjetri mezi i pervetsoi ne vartesine e shekujve? Vetem palaco cirku mund te behesh me kete menyre! 

Kalamajve ose nuk ja mesojme Shqipen fare ose i mesojme nje Shqipe 'me mire mos qofte'. Sapo lexojme nje gazete te huaj papritmas ndjehemi intelektuale dhe per gjysem ore te analizojme gjithe realitetin shqiptar..... me terma italian, franceze apo angleze. Dhe kush ben gafe e nuk e merr vesh ket soj 'gjuhe prej intelektuali' behet objekt perqeshjeje e perbuzjeje. Me pak fjale te gjithe Shqiptaret ne mergim i thone njeri-tjetrit: tjetersohu, nga i zi behu i bardhe (keshtu brenda castit), nga shqiptar amerikan apo italian e keshtu me radhe. 

Dhe ne fund te gjithe biejne ndakort: Shqiperia eshte vatra e cdo te keqeje qe i ka ndodhur (ne vend qe te fajesojne tepelekun e paket).



Rezultati:

Bota na ka marre per lopcare qe nuk kemi as kulture e as identitet. Akoma te huajt na pyesin se a ka buke apo mister ne Shqiperi apo i kane zevendesuar me ndonje lende tjeter ekzemplare-primitive. Edhe pastaj ne me gojen plote bertasim: antishqiptaret. Duke harruar se me antishqiptare se shqiptaret nuk gjen asgjekund. 

Po c'faje ka bota kur milionat shqiptare te Europes kane harruar te hapin nje byrektore apo nje dyqan me guzhine shqiptare nderkohe qe vet shqiptaret shkojne e hapin syte si te papare perpara qebaptores apo dyqanit te te vetmit turk apo kinez te fshatit! Me ate rakacilen e qebapit apo me ate tasin e orizit Turku me Kinezin shesin kulture! Kurse Shqiptari vetem blen kuluture! Pra Shqiptari per te huajin nuk ka kulture!

C'faj ka bota kur per festat e flamurit mblidhen gjithe parazitet dhe intelektualet, sebashku, shqiptare te Italise dhe organizojne festime si ato vallet e indianeve te Amerikes te shekujve te kaluar. Te gjithe rrasin nga nje carcaf te kuq siper edhe fillojne edhe vallezojne deri sa te biejne per toke. Pastaj kthehen si shqiptare krenare ne shtepite e tyre. A thu ti se diskotekat hapen vetem me 28 Nentor.... as homazhe per heronjte, as fjalime mbi hsitorine e clirimit, as dekorime as, as, as, as, as...... vetem muzike e shqiptarizuar (qe kur e degjon tjetri behesh me turp se thote keta as muzikante nuk paskan saqe huazojne kenget tona).

Ne fund i dipllomuari shqiptar ndergjegjesohet..... pret bileten per ne Shqiperi. Sapo zbret ne token meme ulet e merr nje gur dhe e puth dhe sapo takon njeriun e pare e shikon drejt e ne sy dhe i thote: kam ardhur qe te bej dicka per atdheun! Bashkefolesi rrengjethet nga gezimi dhe nga 'gjuha prej intelektuali' e te sapoardhurit. Keshtu te gjithe sebashku perpiqen per Shqiperine e Madhe.

TVSH jep lajmin e 'hidhur' loja e futbollit Shqiperi-Itali mbaroi 0 me 4. Komentatoret si gjithmone gjejne justifikime duke i ngritur vlerat kombetares tone. Por e verteta ishte se kur lojtaret shqiptare ishin ne zonen italiane nuk u organizonin per te bere gol.... dhe pastaj si gjithmone kthehen ne mbrojtje duke pritur golat. Gabimi i kombetares tone eshte se di te lozi vetem ne mbrojtje (me portier prej kartoni e mbrojtes prej qelqi)!

----------


## [xeni]

Kryeplak!
Megjithe respektin qe kam per ty dhe besimin qe kam ne sinqeritetin dhe çiltersine tende dua te them se gjithe ç'ke shkruar eshte edhe nje sharje me teper e erresires... sa rri e shan erresiren, ndiz nje qiri, thote Konfuci. Ne fakt, ti je nje qiri vete, per vete faktin se e vret menjen. nejse...


Ne shkrim ka shume pergjithsime, Kryeplak. Kete shkrimin tend e shoh si nje revolte te nje idealisti qe kur puqet me realitetin behet pesimist. Mendoj se je ne rruge te mire. Ky eshte fillimi i udhetimit te gjate. Uroj qe udhetimi yt deri tek stacioni i optimizmit te mos ket ndonje te papritur e te mos te ta prishe mendjen ndonje "qytet" i bukur. 

Nga eksperienca ime personale, Kryeplak, di te them se para se te shkosh tek optimizmi duhet te kuptosh se nuk mund te besh shume dhe se ne fakt s'ke per detyre te besh shume. E rendesishme eshte te duash te besh diçka...e kjo diçkaja fillon me veten! 

Respekte!

----------


## Lunesta

Kryeplak...nigjo or plak

Shumicen e hereve je tip ambiguitiv por kete here ke goditur bulls eye. Ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertete. Dhe mentaliteti i sllavit do kohe te crrenjoset. Por faji seshte komplet i yni. Rrethanat historike ne kane shpure ne kete udhe. 500 vjet huqem turk sjane pak i dashur dhe deshira per mbijetese na beri te heqim dore nga shume gjera. Ne fillim na morren atdheun, pastaj na bastarduan gjuhen, na infektuan gjakun e paster, na perzien fene dhe na shperndane neper 5 kontinente si njerez pa shtepi.

Kur analizon marredhenien nazist-cifut neper kampine perqendrimit te Varshaves, Erik Hobsbawm ve re se pas "nje dhune sistematike viktima fillon dhe e sheh me simpati xhelatin, duke harruar virtualisht vuatjen dhe shkaktarin e saj".

Po ne Shqiperi. Edhe pse na e futen koken ne m*t per 500 vjet, ka shume shqiptare qe akoma e shohin shpresen tek Turqia. Megjithese i patem xhelate per 500 e kusur vjet ne shohim tek turqit 'popullin vella' dhe per me teper veme ne stadiumin Qemal Stafa parrulla neveritese te tipit 'rrofte miqesia'!!. Cila miqesi, ajo e verteta e shprehur me 500 vjet jatagan, gjak arberesh dhe Gjergj Kastriot apo ajo shpifarakja qe synon te harroje historine nen ndikimin e mentalitetit te skllavit?  Megjithese nuk jane aspak reciproke me ne, shume shqiptare e harrojne origjinen e tyre sapo shkojne ne Greqi. Dhe ne 2-3 vjet sillen me greke se greket, duke filluar qe nga pagezimet e shpifura te cilat asnjeri nuk ju a kerkon, deri tek majmuneria e tipit 'jasu Jani, nga Elbasani qe dikur e kishte emrin Gani Hasani. Megjithese nuk eshte atdheu yne, shume shqiptare me perulesi qe te ben per te vjelle fillojne e komunikojne vetem anglisht sapo shkojne ne USA per tu dukur cool, a thua se identiteti forcohet vetem duke thene 'whassupp'.

Spo zgjatem me se rastet jane te shumta. Duhet te ndryshojme. Te injektojme tek vetvetja dhe brezi i ri shqiptarizmen, ate ane me te mire te karakterit qe kemi, te promovojme vlera morale te qendrueshme, si toleranca, liria, respekti, qytetaria, bashkekzistenca, barazia sociale dhe demokracia. Dhe burimet nuk na mungojne. Rilindasit tane kane lene kryevepra te shkruara te cilat duhen te sherbejne si pishtare te ringritjes morale dhe shpirterore te shqiptareve te shek 21.

----------


## Toro

> Ne kete jete kam pasur fatin -si cdo emigrant- te njoh shume njerez. Te njohe njerez te cdo lloj feje, ideologjie, ngjyre, kombesie, kulture, niveli arsimor etj. Kam njohur njerez me te cilet nuk na bashkonte asgje, kam njohur njerez me te cilet kemi pasur distanca kolosale ne mendime e keshtu me radhe. 
> 
> Asnjerin nga keta njerez te ndryshem e te larget per mua nuk kam nenvlefsuar dhe urryer aq shume sa kam nenvlefsuar e urryer ate lopcarin apo ate viktimen me llogjike prej skllavi! Dhe fatkeqsisht ky lopcari apo viktima me llogjike skllavi ne shumicen e rasteve ka qene Shqiptar! Fatkeqsisht keta soj Shqiptaresh, shumica qe kam njohur, me kane bere shume here te hedh poshte kosmoteorite e mija mbi qenjen njerezore dhe ti formuloj perseri nga e para.
> 
> Nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse eshte kriminel, nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse nuk eshte i arsimuar apo inteligjent, i pasur apo i varfer. Sepse e di qe ekzistojne shkaqe te forta mbrapa ketyre dukurive. Por per llogjiken e skllavit me te vertet nuk gjej asnje pergjigje normale dhe te pranueshme nga llogjika njerezore! Megjithate llogjika e skllavit eshte bere sindromi me i poshter i shoqerise shqiptare!
> 
> Cfare eshte llogjika e skllavit?
> 
> Llogjika e skllavit eshte te mendosh se je nje hic qe nuk vlen asgje, qe nuk merriton prestigj, qe nuk ke te drejte fjale, qe nuk ke identitet!
> ...


Hmmmm....kjo eshte aktakuze ndaj vetes tende keshtu? Jo per gje, por deri diku jam dakort me ty, por.....ajo " e majta" jote e katandisi shqiptarin keshtu....

Nga komb me 75% te popullsise ne fshat ne 1945  ( lexo fshatar = me pronar i dickaje, qofte dhe nje cope bahce=njeri punetor) u katandisem me komb proletaresh ( qe ne shumicen e kohes edhe breke ne b.... eshte e tepert te thuash se kishin)....Tregtari i madh, ai i mesem, certexhinjte, fshatari i pasur ( qe u quajt kulak), fshatari i mesem te gjithe keta u asgjesuan plotesisht si klase. Nga komb pronaresh u katandisem ne komb "proletaresh ( lexo sklleverish) Proletariati ne 1945 ben a nuk bente 10% te popullsise, ndersa po te degjosh mbrockullat e marksisteve te flakte te viteve '40, Shqiperia nuk kishte fare proletariat. Pra ne pushtet erdhen kriminele qe ushtruan "diktature te proletariatit" ne emer te nje klase e cila nuk ekzistonte.

Dhe ne vend erdhen ne fuqi kriminelet, hajdutet e vrasesit ordinere, te cilet e shnderruan dhe kombin ne hajdut. Spiuni, shpifesi  dhe legeni paraqiteshin si "ajka" e shoqerise, nderkohe qe ata qe ishin me te gjithe mend punetore, u paraqiten si "kulake", "tregtare te popullit", "shtypes e shfrytezues", "gjakpires" , u vrane e u masakruan. Fshatarit iu mor toka dhe iu hoq e drejta te jete ....fshatar. Punetori ngeli me nje rroge minimale dhe i destinuar te ngelej punetor gjithe jeten. Intelektualet u lane ti sherbenin "oborrit" te pashallareve te kuq, kurse cdo mendim filozofik qe ishte ndryshe nga ato qe thoshte qeveria te garantonte 7 vjeteshin per agjitacion e propagande ne Spac!.

Ka vetem nje zgjidhje per problemin tend zoti Kryeplak.....Quhet "laissez faire capitalism". Por c;ti besh, po te lihej i lire kapitalizmi ne Shqiperi, njerez si ti perseri do te gjenit dicka qe te qaheshit kunder tij! Eshte e provuar ne shume vende te botes, madje dhe ketu ne Amerike!

----------


## FierAkja143

> Po c'faje ka bota kur milionat shqiptare te Europes kane harruar te hapin nje byrektore apo nje dyqan me guzhine shqiptare nderkohe qe vet shqiptaret shkojne e hapin syte si te papare perpara qebaptores apo dyqanit te te vetmit turk apo kinez te fshatit!


Kjo eshte lule!..silli ktu ata Shqiptar qe ven dhe han buke neper dyqane turk etc...po ca tju thuash atyre qe hapin dyqane Greke dhe Italiane dhe bejn sikur jan dhe vet grek, italian etc nga qe kan jetuar ca vite ne ate shtet!

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Asnjerin nga keta njerez te ndryshem e te larget per mua nuk kam nenvlefsuar dhe urryer aq shume sa kam nenvlefsuar e urryer ate lopcarin apo ate viktimen me llogjike prej skllavi! Dhe fatkeqsisht ky lopcari apo viktima me llogjike skllavi ne shumicen e rasteve ka qene Shqiptar!


Krejt e pavertete !
Shqiptari mund te jete qenia me mentalitetin me te paket prej skllavi. Pse e them kete ? Sepse, individualiteti eshte krejt i papajtueshem me kete mentalitet. Ne mendjen e nje skllavi nuk ekziston fjala individ. Ai e sheh veten gjithmone te futur ne nje klase (me ngjyre apo pa ngjyre) dhe jashte kesaj klase per te eshte vete boshesia !
Kryeplak, sklleverit nuk kane qene kurre njerez malesh. Ke udhetuar ndonjehere andej nga veriu i atdheut tend ? Te ka hasur syri ca shtepi te veçuara, nje ketu e tjetra nja 12 ore ne kembe larg ? E pra, ne keto shtepi mund te gjesh dhe kermij, breshka apo bretkosa, por njerez me mentalitet skllavi jo !




> Cfare eshte llogjika e skllavit?
> 
> Llogjika e skllavit eshte te mendosh se je nje hic qe nuk vlen asgje, qe nuk merriton prestigj, qe nuk ke te drejte fjale, qe nuk ke identitet!


Aspak ! Skllavi nuk ka logjike, Kryeplak. Atij i eshte hequr e drejta per te menduar, logjikuar, arsyetuar. Ai nuk ka madje as te drejten per te qene skllav.
Nese ka nje "logjike" skllavi, ajo mund te ishte vetem keshtu : 
Do ngrihem ne mengjes, do ha ca shkelma te thate, do shkoj te punoj atje ne are, nuk do ngopem me buke, dhe ne mbremje do shtrihem ne shtratin qe i vjen era qelbesire. Dhe e gjitha kjo, sepse as vete nuk e di ! Dhe nuk me takon ta di sepse e di dikush tjeter per mua.




> Sa hedhim kemben jashte Shqiperise ndrojme gjithcka..... qysh nga emri e deri tek 'ngjyra e tantelles se mbathjeve'! Zakonet shqiptare i beshtyjme si lopa duke adoptuar brenda nje dite ato tradita qe te tjeret i krijuan midis dhjetra shekujve. Po sa real mund te jesh duke i veshur vetes brenda nje dite veti qe tjetri mezi i pervetsoi ne vartesine e shekujve? Vetem palaco cirku mund te behesh me kete menyre!


Pse, sklleverit na i ndryshokan zakonet vete ? Jooooooo, ata nuk e kane kete te drejte. Ju vete bini me kembet tuaja, qe sapo dalim jashte, ne ndryshokemi gjithçka, pra e bekemi vete me dashjen tone. Por "dashje" nuk ben pjese ne fjalorin e skllavit. Skllavi nuk ka deshira. Ju doni te thoni qe ne ndikohemi shume ? Por kjo nuk ka te beje fare me skllavin. Skllavi nuk eshte skllav nga deshira por sepse ate e kane bere te tille. E thashe me lart, skllavit nuk i kane lene ne dore as te drejten per te qene skllav.
Ju ndoshta doni te thoni njerez pa karakter ? Por a nuk keni degjuar per fabulat e Ezopit ? E pra, Ezopi ishte skllav, dhe me shume karakter bile. Spartaku gjithashtu. Te mos kesh karakter nuk do te thote te mendosh si skllav.




> Kalamajve ose nuk ja mesojme Shqipen fare ose i mesojme nje Shqipe 'me mire mos qofte'. Sapo lexojme nje gazete te huaj papritmas ndjehemi intelektuale dhe per gjysem ore te analizojme gjithe realitetin shqiptar..... me terma italian, franceze apo angleze. Dhe kush ben gafe e nuk e merr vesh ket soj 'gjuhe prej intelektuali' behet objekt perqeshjeje e perbuzjeje. Me pak fjale te gjithe Shqiptaret ne mergim i thone njeri-tjetrit: tjetersohu, nga i zi behu i bardhe (keshtu brenda castit), nga shqiptar amerikan apo italian e keshtu me radhe.


Perqafimi i tepruar i zakoneve te vendit mikprites apo harrimi i atyre te tuaja, nuk ka te beje fare me skllavin. E shumta mund te jete nje ndjenje inferioriteti. Por skllavi mund te jete dhe me i lire ne shpirt sesa skllavopronari. Kush nder keta te dy nuk mund te beje pa njeri-tjetrin ? Sigurisht qe skllavopronari. E pra, ky i fundit eshte paksa me i roberuar nga prania e skllavit sesa skllavi qe mund te jete veçse me trup aty dhe me mendje duke ciceruar me zogjte, megjithese duke e ditur qe kushti i tij nuk do te ndryshoje ndonjehere.
Dhe nuk eshte aq e lehte sa ç'thua ti me keto ndryshimet. Bota nuk rrotullohet rreth Shqiperise, le te ishte kjo dhe atdheu yt. Jeta eshte e veshtire, ajo duhet perballuar. Para se te etiketohesh shqiptar apo amerikan apo kryeplak, ju jeni nje njeri qe me 17 nentor 2005 ne oren 10:11 gjendej para forumit shqiptar. Kujtohuni ate moment kush ishit ju. Thjesht nje njeri qe po fliste me mendjen e vet. "Pullat" dhe "bishtat" nuk hyjne ketu ne pune. 




> Rezultati:
> 
> Bota na ka marre per lopcare qe nuk kemi as kulture e as identitet. Akoma te huajt na pyesin se a ka buke apo mister ne Shqiperi apo i kane zevendesuar me ndonje lende tjeter ekzemplare-primitive. Edhe pastaj ne me gojen plote bertasim: antishqiptaret. Duke harruar se me antishqiptare se shqiptaret nuk gjen asgjekund. 
> 
> Po c'faje ka bota kur milionat shqiptare te Europes kane harruar te hapin nje byrektore apo nje dyqan me guzhine shqiptare nderkohe qe vet shqiptaret shkojne e hapin syte si te papare perpara qebaptores apo dyqanit te te vetmit turk apo kinez te fshatit! Me ate rakacilen e qebapit apo me ate tasin e orizit Turku me Kinezin shesin kulture! Kurse Shqiptari vetem blen kuluture! Pra Shqiptari per te huajin nuk ka kulture!
> 
> C'faj ka bota kur per festat e flamurit mblidhen gjithe parazitet dhe intelektualet, sebashku, shqiptare te Italise dhe organizojne festime si ato vallet e indianeve te Amerikes te shekujve te kaluar. Te gjithe rrasin nga nje carcaf te kuq siper edhe fillojne edhe vallezojne deri sa te biejne per toke. Pastaj kthehen si shqiptare krenare ne shtepite e tyre. A thu ti se diskotekat hapen vetem me 28 Nentor.... as homazhe per heronjte, as fjalime mbi hsitorine e clirimit, as dekorime as, as, as, as, as...... vetem muzike e shqiptarizuar (qe kur e degjon tjetri behesh me turp se thote keta as muzikante nuk paskan saqe huazojne kenget tona).
> 
> Ne fund i dipllomuari shqiptar ndergjegjesohet..... pret bileten per ne Shqiperi. Sapo zbret ne token meme ulet e merr nje gur dhe e puth dhe sapo takon njeriun e pare e shikon drejt e ne sy dhe i thote: kam ardhur qe te bej dicka per atdheun! Bashkefolesi rrengjethet nga gezimi dhe nga 'gjuha prej intelektuali' e te sapoardhurit. Keshtu te gjithe sebashku perpiqen per Shqiperine e Madhe.
> ...


Kurse keto qe ke shkruar ketu jane thjesht perçartje, perçirrje e ngasherima pa lot. 
Kryeplak, duhet patur parasysh kjo qe mendimi i te huajit mbi vendin tim nuk me intereson aspak perpara mendimit qe une kam per kete vend. Egocentrizem i enjtur ? Jo, une duhet te punoj per vendin tim e duhet ta bej ate sa me te mire per te jetuar jo per t'i bere qejfin atij te huajit apo keshilltareve europiane. Ate çka mendon BE-ja mbi Shqiperine as qe dua ta di sepse vendin tim nuk po e rregulloj per te por per veten time.

Dhe nqs kulturen time ai i huaji e vleresoka ngaqe mua me pelqen kuzhina kineze dhe japoneze, atehere une mund te bej fare mire dhe pa mendimin e tij. Ta thashe me lart, mua nuk me interesojne as lavderimet as qortimet e kultures sime nga te huaj. Kultura ime eshte e imja sepse ajo duhet te jete e tille dhe jo sepse i pelqeka apo nuk i pelqeka atij shokut ne krah.

Keshtu Kryeplako, mos merr zjarr kot se nuk jane historira futbolli dhe pjatash pilafi keto pune. Duhet te germosh pak me thelle. Por siç duket te paska ngelur ves qysh nga femijeria qe hanim vetem koren e bukes dhe tulin ua hidhnim pulave...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Toro me behet qejfi qe e paske kapur thelbin e problemit (dhe keshtu i dhe njefare pergjigjeje edhe shtremsit qe e con shume larg muhabetin). Une i majt jam por nuk i kam mbajtur ndonjehere hise Enverit. Megjithate nuk besoj se laizes faire i zgjidh te gjitha problemet.

Problemi i identitetit te Shqiptareve dhe i mungeses se reklames kulturore kam vene re se eshte problem per te gjithe popujt e Europes Lindore (duke perjashtuar Rusine qe edhe kur ishte komuniste vet ishte nacionaliste kurse per karemet e saj eksportonte 'internacionalen') por te ne akoma edhe me shume. Pra me te vertet e kam te veshtire te besoj se ky fenomen eshte nje koncidence.

Gjithashtu do ishte gabim t'ia hedhim fajin gjendjes ekonomike apo sociale shqiptare. Sepse une kam vene re qe ekzistojne popuj me nje fat shume here me te keq se Shqiptaret por kur vjen puna ata tregojne nje fare prezence kulturore e nje harmoni te jashtzakonshme brenda komunitetit te tyre (duke radhitur ketu qysh nga emigrantet kineze dhe filipineze e deri tek ata iraniane, arabe, kurde etj. etj.).


Tani saper ata qe nuk e kuptojne domosdoshmerine e diplomacise kulturore une vetem nje pyetje te thjeshte u beje:

A e dini cfare e ben picen italiane (qe e han gjithe bota) me te mire se byrekun shqiptar?
Pergjigja eshte: reklama

Persa i perket atyre qe nuk e kuptojne pse 'duhet te haje bota byrekun shqiptar' (si sipershkruajtesi)....
Pergjigja eshte: qe te mos punojme ne per boten por bota per ne. 

Pra diplomacia kulturore eshte diplomaci ekonomike dhe diplomacia ekonomike eshte vegel potence!

----------


## oiseau en vol

> duke perjashtuar Rusine qe edhe kur ishte komuniste vet ishte nacionaliste


Kryeplak, po te pergjigjem edhe nje here qe po flet kodra pas bregut. Dhe nuk arrij ta kuptoj nga te vjen kjo siguri keshtu.

Shqiperia e Enver Hoxhes nuk ishte nacionaliste ? Vertete e mendon kete ? Enver Hoxha ishte nje shqiptar tipik qe e digjte jorganin per nje plesht. Ishte po ky Enver qe e la popullin e vet te vuante urie per te mos i thene faleminderit dikujt. Internacionalizmi nuk eshte se nuk i interesonte Enverit, por ky internacionalizem duhej sipas mendjes se vet.

Pastaj, a mund te me thuash, kur u ndergjegjesuam neve qe ishim pasardhes te ilireve ? Kur na u mbush mendja qe gjuha jone ishte nga me vjetrat e Europes ?

Mos ngaterro nacionalizmin me diktaturen. Saddam Hussein ishte nje diktator por dhe nje nacionalist i terbuar. Charles de Gaulle ishte nje nacionalist i thekur dhe njefare "diktatori" i vogel.

Dhe gabohesh rende qe Rusia e Bashkimit sovjetik ishte nacionaliste. Nuk ka patur njerez ne bote qe te mos shpresonin me shume tek internacionalizmi sesa Ruset. Bile akoma i vajtojne ato dite.

Por, Kryeplak, te endesh ujevarave te melankolive neper malet e trishtimit nuk te ben aspak nje vezhgues te paanshem por thjesht nje qaraman qe duket se i ka rene bota mbi krye. Dhe nuk eshte me qaramane kjo qe ne do te dalim nga mentaliteti i skllavit qe ti e paske aq per qejf per ta veshur si gogol.

Skllav dhe bir i shqipes nuk shkojne kurre bashke. Kete mbaje mend. Mund te nxjerresh lloj-lloj teorish por jo kete te lutem se behesh gazi i botes.

Hajt shendet tani, dhe ktheje nje gote whisky per shendetin  e forumisteve dhe mos i ngarko shpatullat e tua te brishta me me shume nga ç'mbajne.

Pershendetje Kryeplako  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Newhost

> Kryeplak, po te pergjigjem edhe nje here qe po flet kodra pas bregut. Dhe nuk arrij ta kuptoj nga te vjen kjo siguri keshtu.
> 
> Shqiperia e Enver Hoxhes nuk ishte nacionaliste ? Vertete e mendon kete ? Enver Hoxha ishte nje shqiptar tipik qe e digjte jorganin per nje plesht. Ishte po ky Enver qe e la popullin e vet te vuante urie per te mos i thene faleminderit dikujt. Internacionalizmi nuk eshte se nuk i interesonte Enverit, por ky internacionalizem duhej sipas mendjes se vet.


Shqiperia ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes vetem nacionaliste nuk ishte , mund ta quash diktature , por jo nacionaliste. Po te ishte nacionaliste do te bente ne per nje te ardhme me te mire per Shqiperine dhe jo te kunderten. Arsyeja qe na mbylli me boten ka qene per arsyen qe Enveri kishte frike se mos e rrezonin nga pushteti sesa "krenaria " jone kombetare per te mos patur ndihme. Shume shtete pas luftes dyte bote u ndihmuan nga vendet perendimore per vendosjen e nje sistemi kapitalist dhe disi "te kontrolluara" nga ata. Aq nacionalist ishte Enveri sa edhe filmin e Skenderbeut , personazhin kryesor e luajti nje rus (vuanim per aktora). 
Sistemi i Enver Hoxha nuk ka qene sistem marksist/komunist sepse populli asnjehere nuk i jepte e drejta te vendoste per asnje ceshtje dhe per kete arsye Enver Hoxha nuk perfaqesonte popullin Shqiptar. Per mendimin tim Enveri as shqiptar nuk duhet te quhet per arsye se ai ka qene diktator. Kush mund te masakroje gjakun e vet pa pike ndergjegjje ?!

----------


## zazaa

> Ne kete jete kam pasur fatin -si cdo emigrant- te njoh shume njerez. Te njohe njerez te cdo lloj feje, ideologjie, ngjyre, kombesie, kulture, niveli arsimor etj. Kam njohur njerez me te cilet nuk na bashkonte asgje, kam njohur njerez me te cilet kemi pasur distanca kolosale ne mendime e keshtu me radhe. 
> 
> Asnjerin nga keta njerez te ndryshem e te larget per mua nuk kam nenvlefsuar dhe urryer aq shume sa kam nenvlefsuar e urryer ate lopcarin apo ate viktimen me llogjike prej skllavi! Dhe fatkeqsisht ky lopcari apo viktima me llogjike skllavi ne shumicen e rasteve ka qene Shqiptar! Fatkeqsisht keta soj Shqiptaresh, shumica qe kam njohur, me kane bere shume here te hedh poshte kosmoteorite e mija mbi qenjen njerezore dhe ti formuloj perseri nga e para.
> 
> Nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse eshte kriminel, nuk akuzoj asnjerin pse nuk eshte i arsimuar apo inteligjent, i pasur apo i varfer. Sepse e di qe ekzistojne shkaqe te forta mbrapa ketyre dukurive. Por per llogjiken e skllavit me te vertet nuk gjej asnje pergjigje normale dhe te pranueshme nga llogjika njerezore! Megjithate llogjika e skllavit eshte bere sindromi me i poshter i shoqerise shqiptare!
> 
> Cfare eshte llogjika e skllavit?
> 
> Llogjika e skllavit eshte te mendosh se je nje hic qe nuk vlen asgje, qe nuk merriton prestigj, qe nuk ke te drejte fjale, qe nuk ke identitet!
> ...



te jap shume te drejte mbi llogjiken e sllavit po besoj se eshte mese e shpjegueshme, pasi i hedh nje sy historise se popullit tone
po gabimi qendron edhe tek njerezit, e kam fjalen per ty dhe per mua bashke qe vejme ne qender te vemendjes gjithmon ato njerez qe kane mentalitet skllavi, dhe shqiptaret nuk jane te gjithe ashtu, besoj se edhe ti ke te njejtin mendim perndryshe nuk do te kishte kuptim hapja e kesaj teme 
ne mund te bejme dicka duke dhene shembullin e mire

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Shqiperia ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes vetem nacionaliste nuk ishte , mund ta quash diktature , por jo nacionaliste. Po te ishte nacionaliste do te bente ne per nje te ardhme me te mire per Shqiperine dhe jo te kunderten.


Newhost, as qe me interesojne arsyet e Enverit pse bente keshtu e pse ashtu. Por ama, a mund te me thuash kete : A ishte Hitleri nacionalist dhe diktator apo jo ? A ishte Saddami nacionalist (dhe bile panarab) dhe diktator ? Po Putin, ku futet ?

Nejse, Newhost, askush nuk mund t'i mohoje germimet kolosale qe u bene gjate pesedhjeteve viteve te komunizmit per te gjetur varre ilire, dhe as rendesine e madhe qe iu jepej punimeve te gjuhetareve mbi zanafillat e gjuhes sone.

Nqs e mban mend, gjate atyre viteve na ishte mbushur mendja top qe ne i benim gjemen te dy superfuqive, bile njekohesisht. Nqs kjo eshte logjike skllavi, atehere ju lutem, me thoni ç'eshte nje skllav se na çoroditet fare... :kryqezohen:

----------


## Toro

> Toro me behet qejfi qe e paske kapur thelbin e problemit (dhe keshtu i dhe njefare pergjigjeje edhe shtremsit qe e con shume larg muhabetin). Une i majt jam por nuk i kam mbajtur ndonjehere hise Enverit. Megjithate nuk besoj se laizes faire i zgjidh te gjitha problemet.
> 
> Problemi i identitetit te Shqiptareve dhe i mungeses se reklames kulturore kam vene re se eshte problem per te gjithe popujt e Europes Lindore (duke perjashtuar Rusine qe edhe kur ishte komuniste vet ishte nacionaliste kurse per karemet e saj eksportonte 'internacionalen') por te ne akoma edhe me shume. Pra me te vertet e kam te veshtire te besoj se ky fenomen eshte nje koncidence.
> 
> Gjithashtu do ishte gabim t'ia hedhim fajin gjendjes ekonomike apo sociale shqiptare. Sepse une kam vene re qe ekzistojne popuj me nje fat shume here me te keq se Shqiptaret por kur vjen puna ata tregojne nje fare prezence kulturore e nje harmoni te jashtzakonshme brenda komunitetit te tyre (duke radhitur ketu qysh nga emigrantet kineze dhe filipineze e deri tek ata iraniane, arabe, kurde etj. etj.).
> 
> 
> Tani saper ata qe nuk e kuptojne domosdoshmerine e diplomacise kulturore une vetem nje pyetje te thjeshte u beje:
> 
> ...



Me barkun bosh, nuk e ke mendjen per kulture....as per shkence....as per filozofi.
Krenaria kombetare nuk mund te ekzistoje pa pasur permiresim ekonomik.  Mentalitet skllavi ke kur je skllav.....dmth nuk ka asgje qe te te beje krenar....Fatkeqesia me e madhe e shumices se shqiptareve eshte se akoma dhe sot , pas 14 vjetesh post -diktature, perseri nuk e dine se sa te varfer jane, perseri nuk e dine se nuk jane te lire.... Dhe varferia ekonomike te sjell varferi shpirterore, kulturore etj.
 Problemi qendron tek mentaliteti qe na eshte imponuar me dekada me rradhe, se populli pa nje Roje eshte nje hic...Dhe kjo Roja per 50 vjet me rradhe ishte Partia, Qeveria, Enveri....Akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite shqiptaret presin qe punen tua u gjeje qeveria, ujin tua sjelli qeveria, dritat ti sjelli qeveria, investitoret e huaj te na i sjelli qeveria, reklamimet per byrekun ne bote te na i beje qeveria....Perse? Sepse u mesuam se populli , masa, ishte nje hic qe nuk dinte asgje. Ishte si nje "femije" qe duhet ta merrte "nena Parti" prej dore dhe ti tregonte se cfare ishte e mira, cfare ishte e keqja, cfare ishte lumturia e cfare ishte varferia....Individualiteti e individualizmi perkundrazi denoheshin, perbuzeshin,shaheshin dhe ishin shembuj qe nuk duheshin ndjekur....Por ja qe ne te gjithe historine boterore, shenjat ne te i kane lene individet, jo masat....Popuj te tere jane manipuluar sipas interesave te cdo individi qe ka dashur te ndryshoje rrjedhen e historise....Permendet Napoleon Bonaparti dhe te gjithe flasin per gjenialitetin e tij , por askush nuk permend ( sepse nuk i bie ne mend) francezet qe e rrethonin....Masa, populli, perpara Hitlerit, Stalinit e te tjere diktatoreve ishin nje hic! Ashtu sic jemi dhe ne sot!
 Kapitalizmi Laissez-faire eshte ai sistem ekonomik qe ndryshon shoqerine e mentalitetin e njeriut. Eshte sistemi ku perpara can ai qe eshte i zoti.Ecen perpara individi, i cili nuk ka rrugezgjidhje tjeter vecse ti sherbeje masave ( popullit) ne menyre qe te ngelet gjithmone i pari. 
 Perse kujton ti nuk e le asnje parti politike sot ne Shqiperi ( as PS as PD) te zhvillohet i lire kapitalizmi ne vend? Sepse po te lihej i lire, ato automatikisht do te humbisnin vlerat e tyre si forca politike. Nuk do te kishin absolutisht asgje per ti ofruar popullit, ne shkembim te votes....

Mos harro, vetem nje gje ta heq mentalitetin e skllavit: PRONA!

----------


## oiseau en vol

O torooooo... po ç'ben o derebardhe ? Gjithe ato rreshta per asgje hiç, jo po demokracia, jo po laissez-faire, jo po PS e PD... ncncncnc nga s'ju vete mendja dhe juve :kryqezohen:  

Ay shoku aty me llart tha qe shqiptaret na paskeshin mendje pe skllavi. Ç'na perzieni me kapitallizma e sociallizma... Dy fjale jane ato te shkreta : A mendon shqiptari si skllav ? Ose : a ka shqiptari tipare skllavi ?

Per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje, merre te parin, pra shqiptarin dhe thuaj çfare quajme shqiptar. Pastaj merr te dytin, pra skllavin, dhe thua çfare quajme skllav. Krahasoji keto dhe po dolen njelloj atehere pergjigja eshte pozitive. E kunderta, negative. Ja kaq gje eshte... na çuditet fare, na late pa mend :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lunesta

Toro ja ke fut por*es. Shqiptari edhe kur ben lek edhe pasurohet me prone ne shpirt perbrend fukara ngel sepse nuk e kemi kultivuar akoma neve shpirtin e pasur dhe syrin e ngopur te aristokratit. Do breza qe te ndodhe ajo gje. Te varfer kemi qene si nen turqi si nen komunizem. Te varfer jemi edhe sot shpirterisht, si skllever moderne qe ju ka rene padashje pasuria ne dore.

----------


## Lambro Gjika

Pershendetje te gjitheve.Me lejoni dhe mua te them dy fjale.Pasuria me e madhe e nje populli eshte pasuria shpirterore.Kemi treguar ne shekuj se mundemi te rilindim nga hici dhe te ngelemi akoma ne kembe.Kemi kaluar shume furtuna si popull prandaj le ta zhysim gjuhen ne mendje para se te flasim.Po te shikojme pak me thelle vehten jemi popull i bukur ne shpirt por i lodhur dhe i raskapitur ne fytyre......

----------


## Toro

> O torooooo... po ç'ben o derebardhe ? Gjithe ato rreshta per asgje hiç, jo po demokracia, jo po laissez-faire, jo po PS e PD... ncncncnc nga s'ju vete mendja dhe juve 
> 
> *Ay shoku* aty me llart tha qe shqiptaret na paskeshin mendje pe skllavi. Ç'na perzieni me kapitallizma e sociallizma... Dy fjale jane ato te shkreta : A mendon shqiptari si skllav ? Ose : a ka shqiptari tipare skllavi ?
> 
> Per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje, merre te parin, pra shqiptarin dhe thuaj çfare quajme shqiptar. Pastaj merr te dytin, pra skllavin, dhe thua çfare quajme skllav. Krahasoji keto dhe po dolen njelloj atehere pergjigja eshte pozitive. E kunderta, negative. Ja kaq gje eshte... na çuditet fare, na late pa mend


Ay Shoku?......Dashur pa dashur zbulove mentalitetin tend te skllavit!...."Ay Shoku" nuk eshte si ty, as i barabarte me ty ( mund te jete me mire, mund te jete me keq kete nuk e dime), ai eshte nje qenie njerezore qe ka mendimin e vet, logjiken e vet, personalitetin e vet dhe qe e shpreh dhe debaton me ty. ( ashtu sikurse edhe ti debaton me te dhe me mua e me te tjere)....Pra me sakte eshte Zot i vetvetes , keshtu pra thuhet "Ay Zoteria"!

Dakord, zoteri?

----------


## Toro

> Toro ja ke fut por*es. Shqiptari edhe kur ben lek edhe pasurohet me prone ne shpirt perbrend fukara ngel sepse nuk e kemi kultivuar akoma neve shpirtin e pasur dhe syrin e ngopur te aristokratit. Do breza qe te ndodhe ajo gje. Te varfer kemi qene si nen turqi si nen komunizem. Te varfer jemi edhe sot shpirterisht, si skllever moderne qe ju ka rene padashje pasuria ne dore.


Dicka qe eshte ngulur me insistim per 50 vjet ne shpirt, nuk hiqet brenda dites.....Sic the dhe vete do breza....Dhe ka dhe dicka tjeter...Nuk mjafton vetem pasja e prones, por njekohesisht duhet kete dhe LIRINE.....Shqiptaret akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite (14 vjet post-diktature) nuk jane te lire. Me e keqja eshte se nje pjese nga ne nuk arrijme ta kuptojme cfare do te thote megjithemend te jesh I LIRE! 
E vetmja liri qe fituam me renien e diktatures, eshte Liria te shajme qeverine pa na futur njeri ne burg....Ky eshte koncepti modern i lirise per ne.....

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Ay Shoku?......Dashur pa dashur zbulove mentalitetin tend te skllavit!...."Ay Shoku" nuk eshte si ty, as i barabarte me ty ( mund te jete me mire, mund te jete me keq kete nuk e dime), ai eshte nje qenie njerezore qe ka mendimin e vet, logjiken e vet, personalitetin e vet dhe qe e shpreh dhe debaton me ty. ( ashtu sikurse edhe ti debaton me te dhe me mua e me te tjere)....Pra me sakte eshte Zot i vetvetes , keshtu pra thuhet "Ay Zoteria"!
> 
> Dakord, zoteri?


O Toroooooo, po pse more mbitesh ne nje pike uje ? Po ku kishte zoterinj ne Birone Pollitike more ? Atje kishte vetem shoke te lluftes se kllasave...

Ta thashe me lart, kapeni çeshtjen si demin prej briresh : mos u merrni me socializma e komunizma e prona private e blah blah blah te tjera, por shikoni ç'eshte nje skllav dhe ç'eshte nje shqiptar dhe pastaj beni nje studim krahasues.

Kesi lloj qaramanesh gjen plot ne kafenene e pare aty tek qoshja, sapo te gdhihesh ne mengjes, koken ne fernet e cigarishten menjane buzeve, dhe o burra te vajtojme kombin, se u beme skllever u beme... Ose ose... mund te gjesh edhe kollarexhinj Armaniste e te parfumosur Kalvin Kleiniste qe ta shkaterrojne koken me llafe nga ato te medhate fare... gjeostrategjia e sotme nderkombetare dhe ndikimi i Kombeve te Bashkuara ne perhapjen e kuzhinave tradicionale, lidhjet ndermjet luftes ne Irak dhe rendimentit ne drithera ne fushen e Myzeqese, ose dhe rrjedhojat katastrofike te prerjes se pyjeve ne Amazone ne peshkimin e peshkaqenit ne lagunen e Karavastase...

he te keqen... me ndriçoni pak dhe mua ne keto probleme se nuk po me ze gjumi... :sarkastik:

----------


## shkodra13

Krahasoni mentalitetin e shqiptarit para 60 vjetesh e te shqiptarit te dalun prej komunizmit.
Krahasoni shqiptarin e "Lahutes se Malsise" e shqiptarin e Kongreseve te PPSH.
Kur  BUKA e gojes, e drejta e jetes, e te ardhmes, e prones varet jo prej individit, por prej tekave te udheheqesit-skllavopronar, d.m.th. i ke kthye njerezit ne sklleven.
Kur sekretari i partise vendos per nji popull si duhet me u veshe, cka duhet me thane e cka jo, a duhet me hanger apo jo, a duhet me qene ne burg apo jo, a duhet me qene gjalle apo nen dhe, a duhet me punue apo me spiunue pavaresisht vullnetit te individit e te drejtes natyrale per liri, kjo asht puro skllavni.
Ideja se "ne komunizem ishte buka e sigurte" asht shprehja ma tipike e te qenit skllav. Gjithcka kthehet ne dhurate e udheheqesit. Edhe ajo cka njeriu e nderton vete edhe vete ekzistenca e tij. A ju kujtohet "Partia do ju dhuroje x veper qe do e ndertoni JU me forcat tuaja"?!
Kjo asht skllavnija. E kur nji jete te tille e bajne disa breza rresht, nuk asht çudi me u kthye ne mentalitet te mases.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> O torooooo... po ç'ben o derebardhe ? Gjithe ato rreshta per asgje hiç, jo po demokracia, jo po laissez-faire, jo po PS e PD... ncncncnc nga s'ju vete mendja dhe juve 
> 
> Ay shoku aty me llart tha qe shqiptaret na paskeshin mendje pe skllavi. Ç'na perzieni me kapitallizma e sociallizma... Dy fjale jane ato te shkreta : A mendon shqiptari si skllav ? Ose : a ka shqiptari tipare skllavi ?
> 
> Per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje, merre te parin, pra shqiptarin dhe thuaj çfare quajme shqiptar. Pastaj merr te dytin, pra skllavin, dhe thua çfare quajme skllav. Krahasoji keto dhe po dolen njelloj atehere pergjigja eshte pozitive. E kunderta, negative. Ja kaq gje eshte... na çuditet fare, na late pa mend



Toro ka shume te drejte oiseau. Ti ke te drejte qe ndoshta nuk duhet quajtur "logjike skllavi" ajo qe pershkruan Kryeplaku te posti i pare. Por ama shkaku (shkaku kryesore mbase duhet te them sepse nuk mund te themi se ka vetem nje shkak) i atij mentaliteti qe pershkruan kryeplaku eshte pikerisht ajo qe permendi Toro:




> Problemi qendron tek mentaliteti qe na eshte imponuar me dekada me rradhe, se populli pa nje Roje eshte nje hic...Dhe kjo Roja per 50 vjet me rradhe ishte Partia, Qeveria, Enveri....*Akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite shqiptaret presin qe punen tua u gjeje qeveria, ujin tua sjelli qeveria, dritat ti sjelli qeveria, investitoret e huaj te na i sjelli qeveria, reklamimet per byrekun ne bote te na i beje qeveria....Perse? Sepse u mesuam se populli , masa, ishte nje hic qe nuk dinte asgje. Ishte si nje "femije" qe duhet ta merrte "nena Parti" prej dore dhe ti tregonte se cfare ishte e mira, cfare ishte e keqja, cfare ishte lumturia e cfare ishte varferia....Individualiteti e individualizmi perkundrazi denoheshin, perbuzeshin,shaheshin dhe ishin shembuj qe nuk duheshin ndjekur....*


Jo vetem shaheshin dhe perbuzeshin por njerezit futeshin ne burg po te lexonin (apo edhe po t'ju gjendej ne shtepi) ndonje liber qe kishte tipare qe enkurajonin individualitetin. Nuk mund ta thoja me mire se sa e ka then Toro ketu siper. Nuk kemi te bejme me PS apo PD ketu por kemi te bejme me nje menyr te menduari qe nuk na ka bere te luftojme per nje te ardhme me te mire.

----------

